# Diverter Stem won't come out



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

I've posted about this Roman tub faucet before. I'd like to send the diverter stem by mail to a good replacement parts company, so they can figure out the brand and hopefully send me a replacement.

The problem is, I'm having a hard time removing the stem from the brass diverter body. I think the installation year is 1989. I unscrewed the chrome heavy brass escutcheon, the small brass packing nut, and dug out the old packing washer. The handle shaft turns about 1/4 turn right or left (in order to select the hand sprayer or the tub spout). I’ve tried to turn it harder in either direction to see if it would unscrew from the body, but no luck. The stem does not rise or fall when turned. As I look down the shaft into the interior, I believe there is a stainless steel washer or tension ring that is holding the stem in place. There are no clips, outside or inside. I’ve tried using a thin screwdriver to push down on the stainless ring, hoping it would release, but no luck. Has anyone here ever removed something like this before?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you try to screw it out?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what threads into the internal threads that are around the stem? looks like that silver ring down inside might have to unscrew to get out the stem, since it only has to 1/4 turn to go from spout to hand spray..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Anything on the bottom of the diverter?*

Look for some type of plug on the bottom.
Stem might just push out when that removed.


Service is not in China's requirements for sale in the US.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what threads into the internal threads that are around the stem? looks like that silver ring down inside might have to unscrew to get out the stem, since it only has to 1/4 turn to go from spout to hand spray..



Ya it looks like that silver ring is locking everything down. Moen has a set up like that only the locking ring is plastic 😬


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Service is not in China's requirements for sale in the US.


Correct. Soooo many fancy box chinese faucets out there with ZERO service, parts and warranty. Home depot expo fixtures were a good example.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you can get the valve out from the tub, it would be easier just to replace it with new..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Did you try the Allen wrench on the top of the stem?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you can get the valve out from the tub, it would be easier just to replace it with new..


Trying to get the like button to record my 100 likes.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jonrobbin said:


> I've posted about this Roman tub faucet before. I'd like to send the diverter stem by mail to a good replacement parts company, so they can figure out the brand and hopefully send me a replacement.
> 
> The problem is, I'm having a hard time removing the stem from the brass diverter body. I think the installation year is 1989. I unscrewed the chrome heavy brass escutcheon, the small brass packing nut, and dug out the old packing washer. The handle shaft turns about 1/4 turn right or left (in order to select the hand sprayer or the tub spout). I’ve tried to turn it harder in either direction to see if it would unscrew from the body, but no luck. The stem does not rise or fall when turned. As I look down the shaft into the interior, I believe there is a stainless steel washer or tension ring that is holding the stem in place. There are no clips, outside or inside. I’ve tried using a thin screwdriver to push down on the stainless ring, hoping it would release, but no lunck. Has anyone here ever removed something like this before?


The only way to fix this job is to install them all new faucet(s) on this whirlpool,I wouldn't even try to piece this frozen stuff together


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> The only way to fix this job is to install them all new faucet(s) on this whirlpool,I wouldn't even try to piece this frozen stuff together


Correct. How many hours of the only life I have on this planet have I wasted trying to repair or locate parts for unknown brand faucets and valves? Efforts that you never get paid for. Too damn many, although enough to learn to not do it any more.

Enough hours as well that I laugh when I see a plumber or homeowner carrying junk to the plumbing counter and I realize that was me years ago.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Install a new valve for sure. I tell my customers the price will be cheaper for me to install a new valve as well as the $ they will save on future service on their antiques


----------



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

To GAN: I've tried to unscrew it in both directions.
To ShtRnsdownhill: The brass packing nut threads into the internal threads.
To PLUMBER_BILL: The brass diverter body is solid - no plugs.
To Debo22: The allen screw at the top of the stem is for holding the spline adapter for the handle.
To all: I think it's time to tell my customer that he needs a new faucet. Unfortunately, the tup is encased in marble and the idiots who installed it did not leave a way to remove the front marble slab, so there is no access to the valve or the pump. There is a small access panel in a closet that only allows me to reach the spout and the hot side valve body. The customer needs to find a marble expert who can turn the front marble slab into a removable panel.

Time to give the poor guy the bad news. Thanks everyone for trying to help! This is why Kentucky Straight Bourbon was invented.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Rexticle said:


> Ya it looks like that silver ring is locking everything down. Moen has a set up like that only the locking ring is plastic 😬


And the moen faucets with the plastic ring are junk,the ring freezes in place and you have to cut it out=junk:yes:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Correct. How many hours of the only life I have on this planet have I wasted trying to repair or locate parts for unknown brand faucets and valves? Efforts that you never get paid for. Too damn many, although enough to learn to not do it any more.
> 
> Enough hours as well that I laugh when I see a plumber or homeowner carrying junk to the plumbing counter and I realize that was me years ago.


Sooooo agreeeee:yes:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's a problem, the customer's problem not yours. They have to pay to make it your problem. Giving away your time trying to save them money is just that. Plumbing doesn't care about either of you.


----------



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

You guys are right. I'm going to call him to today and tell him it's new faucet time.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jonrobbin said:


> You guys are right. I'm going to call him to today and tell him it's new faucet time.


Well??? Don't leave us hanging,what did they say????:no:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

sparky said:


> jonrobbin said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are right. I'm going to call him to today and tell him it's new faucet time.
> ...



He said: "the wife saw one on Amazon"


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

:laughing:


rwh said:


> He said: "the wife saw one on Amazon"


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

Haven't reached him yet. I'll let you know!


----------



## jonrobbin (Jun 15, 2015)

The homeowner said he'd like a new roman tub faucet. I sent him some links to choose from. He's going to find a marble expert to cut a panel in the front, so I can reach it. (And the pump, in case it ever croaks) Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Allow me to geeze for a moment... years ago, it was MUCH cheaper to repair than to replace, fewer brands of faucets out there. I carried Moen, Delta, A/S Aquarian, Crane Dial-Eze, Schiabel, Price-Pfister on the truck. Had seats, packing, O-rings, seat puller, seat grinder. Not much Kohler then. We made good money on that stuff.


----------

